# how large of an area do you try to capture?



## Goose IBEW (Mar 4, 2013)

I have ads on Craigslist and a Facebook page. I just responded to a potential client and am going to give a bid tomorrow. I feel like I have already shot myself in the foot as its over an honest hour away. What size radius does a small company typically cover? 

Also, texting and emails are increasingly more popular, howhave companies handled this? I am more traditional and feel a phone conversation should be used to establish a meeting for an estimate. I am now wondering also if adapting with the times and using text and email will help to gain customers that are comfortable with these means of communications.

I am a bit taken back by this, would much rather be asking a good rigging question but these aspects are important to a business too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## esus (Mar 4, 2013)

Goose IBEW said:


> I have ads on Craigslist and a Facebook page. I just responded to a potential client and am going to give a bid tomorrow. I feel like I have already shot myself in the foot as its over an honest hour away. What size radius does a small company typically cover?
> 
> Also, texting and emails are increasingly more popular, howhave companies handled this? I am more traditional and feel a phone conversation should be used to establish a meeting for an estimate. I am now wondering also if adapting with the times and using text and email will help to gain customers that are comfortable with these means of communications.
> 
> I am a bit taken back by this, would much rather be asking a good rigging question but these aspects are important to a business too. Thanks in advance.


My advertising radius is about 45 mins. If they want a consult it will cost. I try to have the estimate wait till I have errands in that area.

I recieve requests for estimates through email by my website. Sometimes I will reply, sometimes I will just call. Same with text. If the customer texts me I will use it, I always call with prices, or email a formal proposal. I kinda feel out the customer, default seems to be making a call if possible. I like the more personal touch.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 4, 2013)

My radius is about 30-40 minutes. Over that I can't compete with a more local tree service.

Mike


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Mar 5, 2013)

I set my limit at 30 miles. Some of the further ones I do by email or text. I have them send pictures of all angles so I can see any obstacles and a measurement of the trunk. From there I can gauge pretty quickly what the job will take. Outside of my immediate area I charge $2 a mile to come out whether that's for an estimate or job.


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 6, 2013)

Usually 30 miles but i check out alot up to 60 i have an estate 50 miles south i did 12k with last year and a couple campgrounds 50 miles north i did 15k total with last year. Has to be worth the trip.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Mar 7, 2013)

Great question, I am a one man show as of now. I only get help as needed. I have had people send me pics and measurements before if it's farther than 30 miles. I like to talk to the customer as well instead of text or e-mail especially when giving the estimate.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Mar 7, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Usually 30 miles but i check out alot up to 60 i have an estate 50 miles south i did 12k with last year and a couple campgrounds 50 miles north i did 15k total with last year. Has to be worth the trip.



Makes sense. Thumb Up!


----------



## imagineero (Mar 8, 2013)

It's a complicated question. I think there are two parts to it - the distance you're willing to drive, vs the quality of the lead. I'm going to attack them in reverse order.

The quality of the lead (size of job and likelihood of you winning it) really changes things. If someone called you up and said "I've got 200 large trees that need taking down, you've got the job, charge me anything you want" then you'd probably be willing to drive some distance for that. On the flip side, if someone called you up and said something to the equivalent of "hi, I've just called 10 random companies, I don't give a crap about the quality of your work, I just want the cheapest price. You have to beat every other guy. I live next door to you", you might not bother to quote. 

The quality of the leads depends a lot on your marketing. If you have a good marketing campaign and people have called you specifically because they perceive you to have a high quality service, then they are likely to go with you even if your price is high. Referrals also rank up there pretty high for me, because they have such a high conversion rate. I won't drive far for cold calls, even less for people who I sense are just looking for cheap prices and 'instant service'. Jobs which I sense are going to be below $600 I also wont drive far for (trims, hedges, stumps).

So that sorts that out. Now I'll throw you something that works for me. I only quote on Saturdays. I'm not going to waste gas and time driving round after work, or on days when I've got nothing on. I wont drive out for one quote, even if it isn't that far. I average between 10~20 quotes on a saturday at the moment, and I cover a large area. I lose a few customers who don't want to wait until saturday, but I mostly think I don't want that sort of customer. Because I do them all in a day, I can setup an efficient loop, often driving only 5-10 minutes from one quote to the next. That means my reach is a lot further than most guys, and it also means I can often quote a job that I wouldn't have bothered driving out for otherwise, if it happens to be on my loop. I have a pretty good conversion rate, around 30% on the spot, and another 20% floating in over weeks/months.

You can't just be out there without a plan, trying to put out a forest fire with a screwdriver. You need to decide firstly what types of jobs you make money on, then target that, then take other stuff as cream if its handy. Market yourself to get the work you want, to get better quality leads. Otherwise, you're just on your knees with a blindfold on, crawling around looking for pennies while people are punching you.

Shaun


----------



## CRThomas (Oct 1, 2014)

I only go if it for a big order 200 bundles at $3.00 a Bundle 40 miles is my max one way.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Oct 4, 2014)

timberland ts said:


> Usually 30 miles but i check out alot up to 60 i have an estate 50 miles south i did 12k with last year and a couple campgrounds 50 miles north i did 15k total with last year. Has to be worth the trip.





Goose IBEW said:


> I have ads on Craigslist and a Facebook page. I just responded to a potential client and am going to give a bid tomorrow. I feel like I have already shot myself in the foot as its over an honest hour away. What size radius does a small company typically cover?
> 
> Also, texting and emails are increasingly more popular, howhave companies handled this? I am more traditional and feel a phone conversation should be used to establish a meeting for an estimate. I am now wondering also if adapting with the times and using text and email will help to gain customers that are comfortable with these means of communications.
> 
> I am a bit taken back by this, would much rather be asking a good rigging question but these aspects are important to a business too. Thanks in advance.



I'm located in northern europe so this may not be relevant but anyway, we take jobs about an hour away from our hq.
Often one job leads to another so it may well be worth it to drive that extra mile 

As for the email and text thing, yes, it has become more popular and is often the first step for a client.
I don't do estimates by phone or email though.


----------

